# new girl



## kazzie (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all

I've been lurking for a while, it's time to say hallo! I'm Kaz, I've been working on getting fit over the past few years. Its been a very long journey, when I started my goal was to be able to jog for 30 seconds! After running and doing a regular "girlie cardio" gym programme, my PT has got me hitting the weights and I love it. Its great to see the definition coming and to feel healthy!

So, my plan is to keep on with the programme and try and cut the body fat down from the current 25% to around 20% - I'm still amazed that its 25% given that a few years ago I was a size 20 and 16 stone (at 5ft 3in that's just not clever!)

The problem for me is that as well as getting to the gym 3 times a week, I work full time and have a family to deal with, and also have acid reflux so I have to be very careful about what I eat. Getting the diet right is tricky! I can't afford to spend loads on protein powders and chicken 3 times a day, and eggs just get boring after a while.

I'm trying to study nutrition so hopefully I'll get it better. The pecs are starting to look really good so I want the rest to look good too lol

If anyone's got any advice on how to cut without breaking the bank, all tips gratefully received!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kazzie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been lurking for a while, it's time to say hallo! I'm Kaz, I've been working on getting fit over the past few years. Its been a very long journey, when I started my goal was to be able to jog for 30 seconds! After running and doing a regular "girlie cardio" gym programme, my PT has got me hitting the weights and I love it. Its great to see the definition coming and to feel healthy!
> 
> ...


Welcome x


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome and good luck


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, the advice you will get here is invaluable. Stick to the weights the weight will fall off with the correct diet adjustments


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome! Good luck with your goals


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

wow u used to be 16st 5.3? wat r u now? (that sounded harsh lol)

welcome btw lol im basically the coolest guy around here ask anyone


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome .....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome and good luck x


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## kazzie (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> wow u used to be 16st 5.3? wat r u now? (that sounded harsh lol)
> 
> welcome btw lol im basically the coolest guy around here ask anyone


Fair question lol

10st 7, size 10/12 (although I got into size 8 shorts last week!)


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

kazzie said:


> Fair question lol
> 
> 10st 7, size 10/12 (although I got into size 8 shorts last week!)


feckin ell, well done! that take u a year u say?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome along, great results so far, now they will really take off with the help and knowledge you will get from here. :thumb:


----------



## kazzie (Apr 18, 2012)

in all, 3 years, nice and slow to keep it off!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

welcome to ukm luv


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

kazzie said:


> in all, 3 years, nice and slow to keep it off!


nice, ur doing something ryt!, theres lots of helpful stuff on here, also alot of divs, im one of em but some of the divs talk sense, again im nt one of em


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome. Any progress pics?


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the weight loss, I know you said you dont have loads to spend on nutrition but see if you can put together one of these meals once in a while, they really help me out:

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/nutrition/recipes


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome. And avoid Scooby (You will soon realise what this means) x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi hi kazzie


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome kazzie


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome 

Head into the Diet section for tips and advice from the guys n girls. You shouldn't worry about food costs too much, you are cutting back from what you were taking in, guess it needs adjusting not adding to.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

welcome to uk-m kazzie


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah cutting is cheap (relatively), clean bulking is where it gets really expensive!

Good luck with achieving your goals, sounds like you've come a really long way already so well done.

Welcome.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well done on your weight loss, lots of good info and some good banter too so dont be shy get stuck in


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## kazzie (Apr 18, 2012)

big me, and a lot less me!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You have an amazing figure! Congrats on your journey so far x x


----------



## kazzie (Apr 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You have an amazing figure! Congrats on your journey so far x x


Thank you, and thanks to all for the warm welcome


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to UK muscle an well done


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi...I lost loads of weight too (6 stone) with the help of a diet PScarb gave me on here...

You cannot beat the support and advise the members on here give, it's a great forum


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to our little club. Looking at your pics it seems like you have already made some amazing progress so well done on that. I understand your problem with having kids myself. It's difficult to find the time to exercise and after a day to work and an evening getting dinner cooked and the kids to bed the last thing you want to do is spend an hour in the gym, but if you want the results you need to be focused.

I'm with you on the eggs. After months of eggs for b'fast every day I'm sick of the sight of them.

To save money you could try an unflavoured protein shake as these are less expensive and taste ok with milk. After a while you just drink it and don't even notice the taste.

Just keep reading the diet section and you will find some great advise.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we like new girls :devil2: goodluck


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Good work on the massive change you've already made. You look like a different person. Well done ;0)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

kazzie said:


> Fair question lol
> 
> 10st 7, size 10/12 (although I got into size 8 shorts last week!)


wow. well done. welcome


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome and best of luck.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dejavu

Good luck...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kazzie said:


> big me, and a lot less me!


Bloody great effort , well done chick and may you continue X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gr8 progress! well done & welcome


----------

